# Ratios...?



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

M3_413 said:


> Wow thanks a lot Pincecone.
> This all makes sense now.
> Any suggestions as to what to learn
> next?


Anytime.

There is a lot to learn out there. I have been involved in performance cars, one way or another for a lot of years, and still am learning.


----------

